# Learned the Puppy Pro Cut Today!



## doubletrouble (Jul 10, 2009)

good luck!!!!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice job. he is beautiful.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Really beautiful face.
Great grooming job.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What a gorgeous head. She's absolutely beautiful, and you did an awesome job with the grooming.  Good luck in the show!


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you use a blade on the body or just shears?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Used a #3 on the back of the hind quarters ,but just wisping it thru. Shears on all the rest.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job! I can not wait to practice stuff like that, gotta get me a real table first! LOL! My counter is to high to try anything like that with Ki-ki as I am only 5'1" LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG BEA-UT-IFUL! Oh I hope you can come down next month with him for the meet up we've discussed, I will be over the moon!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She looks great love the bubble !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Fantastic job!!!
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bindi is gorgeous, and her puppy cut looks fantastic! That looks like Ann Wheeler behind Bindi. Good luck on the next show.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Amerique2 you're right. Ann is really nice and very informative. She did great and I had a great time learning to refine my grooming skills for a show cut!

Mercymoon, I may be able to get down that way on the 5th we'll have to wait and see. We'll be out on the road the weekend before for a show in TX.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful! The clip and most importantly, the Poodle. You really do have a stunning girl! Her head and expression are wonderful!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous!! Lovely clip! Let us know how you do at the show, pics if possible.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing thestars... Bindi sure is a beautiful girl


----------



## Mama B (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty!


----------

